# А иди ты... очень далеко



## Albertovna

Друзья,

СРОЧНО нужна Ваша помощь! КАК обиднее всего можно послать человека (мужчину) матом? Самые новые изобретения в этой области приветствуются. Я вот не могу сказать, что очень хорошо знаю русский мат, и крупно сожалею о таком пробеле в моих знаниях.
Надо сказать ему либо куда ему идти (прежде всего), либо кем он является.


----------



## Maroseika

Попробуйте обратиться к психологу.


----------



## Albertovna

Зачем? Да у нас в отношениях всё нормально, просто упражняемся в красноречии. Я не могу ему проиграть, я же лингвист по образованию (не русистка, правда).


----------



## LilianaB

Пошёл на фиг с новым годом.  I don't usually use this kind of language, but it sounds funny and is not too rude.


----------



## Maroseika

Матом выражаться неприлично. Эта ветка подлежит убийству. Согласны?


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, you are right. Sometimes it is just good to know it out of pure curiosity.


----------



## grinski

Мужчин надо любить. И женщин тоже.


----------



## Justafe

Albertovna said:


> Друзья,
> 
> СРОЧНО нужна Ваша помощь! КАК обиднее всего можно послать человека (мужчину) матом? Самые новые изобретения в этой области приветствуются. Я вот не могу сказать, что очень хорошо знаю русский мат, и крупно сожалею о таком пробеле в моих знаниях.
> Надо сказать ему либо куда ему идти (прежде всего), либо кем он является.


могу научить, пиши в личные сообщения


----------



## gvozd

Меня очень смешит в последнее время выражение "нах...йный петрушка"


----------



## Albertovna

gvozd said:


> Меня очень смешит в последнее время выражение "нах...йный пПетрушка"


Ого! :d Спасибо. Только вот не для всех подходит. О сильной личности такого не скажешь.

Почему вообще возникла эта ветка? Вчера со мной произошло страшное - мне первый раз в жизни сказали (причём весьма близкий человек), что я должна далеко пойти. В шутку, но всё равно было очень обидно. Первая реакция - был шок. А потом я вошла в азарт и захотела поупражняться в красноречии.


----------



## gvozd

Albertovna said:


> О сильной личности такого не скажешь.



Др...чепучелло зал...поголовое (х...головое)
Гнидопаскудное п...здопроё...ище
Х...еп...здрический охламон

Меня не забанят, я надеюсь?

Можно коротко: "Х...еплёт" (от слова "плести")


----------



## Albertovna

*gvozd*, а это случайно не из программы генератора матов? По стилю похоже просто на неё. У меня была, только делась куда-то.
Второй эпитет мне очень понравился.


----------



## gvozd

Albertovna said:


> *gvozd*, а это случайно не из программы генератора матов?



Нет, я про такую программу не слыхал.


----------



## Maroseika

Albertovna said:


> а это случайно не из программы генератора матов?


Слово "мат" в данном значении не имеет множественного числа.


----------



## A.O.T.

Кто русским матом не владеет, тот досконально не знает русского языка - это аксиома! 
Альбертовна, буду рад помочь в обогащении Вашего скудного матерного словарного запаса, если конечно в этом будет необходимость. Пишите в ЛС.


----------



## morzh

Albertovna said:


> *gvozd*, а это случайно не из программы генератора матов? По стилю похоже просто на неё. У меня была, только делась куда-то.
> Второй эпитет мне очень понравился.



это все существовало до ерьi персональньiх компьютеров.

Известньiй anekдот с концовкой "Ах тьi, облямуденньiй злоебучий страхопиздящий тримандоблядский пиздопроеб" я знал еще в 70-х.
(у дам прошу пардону - мой ответ чисто лингвистический).

Откуда....ну, найдите "Большой загиб", (которьiй довольно даже не стар, а древен), коих существует великое множество, морских и проч., а потом рассказ о комиссаре и старом боцмане, которьiй любил материться через слово, и комиссар на спор его перематерил, заставив прекратить ругаться. Рассказ Леонида Соболева, из сборника "Морская душа", назьiвается "Индивидуальньiй подход".

http://submarine.id.ru/sobolev.php?8

Упомянутьi е загибьi можно найти здесь:

http://plutser.ru/barkoviana/zagib_petr

Пример

Ёб твою мать через семь пар потных портянок оглоблей в дышло, ябуть твою триста сука бога душу в гробину мать, етить твою в бабушку-блядь, едрить твою в бога душу мать, ебстить твою б...ицу через вертушку по девятой усиленной, ети всех св..ых, пра..ов и про...ов в г...да б..а душу мать, ети г...да в гробину мать, в двенадцать апостолов, в душу бо..мать, в жопочку через шляпочку ёж вашу в жопу, в кашу, под коленку, в корень, через коромысло, в кочерыжку, в кр...ля за ляжку, ебстить твою охуевающую пиздоблядскую сраноопроушину матерну раз по девяти бабку в спину деда в плешь, а тебе, сукину сыну, сунуть жеребячий в спину и потихоньку вынимать, чтоб мог ты понимать, как ебут твою мать, да заебись ты триебучим хуем, залупоглазая проебина, пиздейшая в запиздии, срать-ебать твоей мамы лысый череп в молилу, под мышку налево, с предподвыпердом в правую ноздрю, за пазуху в педаль, не переебать в пизду, не разъебать в прабабушки ребро через семь гробов в сраку, да через семь пар потных портянок, да через семь пачек пельменей, да через семь поматеров под сифилисную сиську, триста сука бога душу мать через тульский самовар за ухо, да в тринадцатую кость Х...та-Спа...ля раком


----------



## gvozd

Интересно, есть ли язык с более тяжелыми ругательствами, чем наш?


----------



## morzh

Я думаю, надо видеть разницу между силой ругательств и их разнообразием.
В смьiсле разнообразия русский, наверное, вне конкуренции.

Но в смьiсле сильi, многие язьiки содержат ругательства, основанньiе на сексе, оскорблении родителей, и смеси того и другого. Тот же испанский, да и английский тако ж. Другое дело, как ето воспринимается. Мне кажется, в испанском ето считается довольно сильньimи вьiражениями. В английском к етому как-то легче относятся, но и в нем, если обстоятельства подходящие, ето будет звучать довольно сильно.


----------



## oirobi

gvozd said:


> Интересно, есть ли язык с более тяжелыми ругательствами, чем наш?


 Адназначна, нету! Ну разве что близкородственные славянские братиа... Чешский, говорят, очень "силен" в морфологии (русский отдыхает). Но не факт, что у них мат так развит. Я много языков за свою жизнь "познал"... В валлийском, говорят, вообще нет нецензурщины... Русскому далеко до английского, немецкого, голландского, арабского, баскского по богатству лексики (их словари в 2 раза толще наших будут), но по словообразовательным возможностям, особенно матернообразовательным возможностям, никто с нами даже рядом не валялсьо!... ))


----------



## oirobi

Хороший форум! Ну где еще можно увидеть такую славную матерную тираду, не удаленную злобным модером?!?!?!? разве что на каком-то грязно-порнушном сайте, на который и заходить-то стремно...


----------

